# Mn elk hunt



## lead gander (Sep 3, 2002)

I drew a cow tag for the nov 20-28 hunt does anyone know about this herd. Is it a good hunt or should I save my $250.


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Call Thief Lake Game Refuge. The manager can answer all your
questions. I am sure he can hook you up with farmers in that
area that would love to see you harvest an elk.


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

How could you even consider passing up on a tag that you were one of 5 people that were drawn for it? Why did you even apply if you are not serious about the hunt???? :******: uke:


----------



## lead gander (Sep 3, 2002)

Nate,
I was just looking for a little in put on this hunt. If it was widely regarded as a joke, yes I may consider letting the tag go, in which case it would be reissued to someone who thought shooting a cow elk in a game farm enviroment was cool. It turns out after talking to the area wildlife manager there is a 50% sucess rate and most folks are intimidated by the size of the critter, the want one to step out on the flat ground for easy loading. Sounds like a guy can hunt them in a fair chase situation with primitative camping in the area. 
For the record this is the first time I've applied for the elk hunt and applied twice for moose in MN and drew tags every time.After the first moose hunt you had to sit out 10 years, they changed it to once in a life time and I drew again on the first try. BULLS!!


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Congrats on the moose tags, I hope to be succesful in the ND Moose drawing someday. I did not know that the MN Elk hunt was similar to a game farm hunt. What exactly is the situation with the elk hunt up there?


----------



## lead gander (Sep 3, 2002)

Nate,
The elk herd in MN that we are hunting has approximitly 37 animals. The reason for the hunt is crop depredation as they tend to prefer cropland to woods for feeding. The hunt zone is roughly 100 sq miles of mixed aspen/willow on the edge of farm country. The elk were originally stocked further north but migrated down to better feed. This is why I was worried about the quality of the hunt, who wants to burn vacation time and $ to shoot fish in a barrel? Anyway, after doing some research I'm satisfied it will be a good hunt.
Anyone have access to a hunting shack in the Grygla area? I'd be willing to trade labor or lodging in the Embarrass area for lodging during the hunt. Nov 20-28 , 218 827-2114


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

I wish you a safe hunt, & good luck! I hope you bring one home, or have fun trying.


----------

